# silverstar challange  september



## mcpl_spunky (12 May 2005)

hey has anybody been picked to go to a silver star challenge in september,you would know if you co talked to you about it?


----------



## Saorse (13 May 2005)

My area is having one this month: haven't heard about one in September yet; where are you at?


----------

